# Five days old - my first calf ever...



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2015)

Lizzy Bell -   





She was born on 1-7-15.  Her mooma had a tough time and the calf got collostrum "maybe".  But since then didn't nurse well.  

Yesterday she was found in a heap in the freezing rain, about 10 minutes from frozen solid.  We got her in next to the furnace, dried and it took about 12 hours before she could maintain her body heat.

Got her started on electrolytes and pen G.  A

Around 3 am she came around and sat up.  

This morning she is standing on wobbly legs and nursing.  

Thin as a rail.  She weighs about 70 pounds maybe.

She's mine now.  

I figure a quart two or three times a day till she is eating well then up it gradually to two quarts.

Is that about right?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

Now that is a picture! A calf in the living room!
... and people say I'm nuts!

Awwwwwwwwww!  Great finding her and giving her a fighting chance!  
If I remember you have bottle fed just about everything under the sun so I am sure she is it the best care!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 12, 2015)

what a cutie.  I bet it won't take her long to get up to 2 quarts twice a day.  she looks comfortable in the living room.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2015)

Living room wasn't my best choice, but I had her in a playpen in the kitchen which she barely fits.   I HAD to let her out to change the bedding.  She toddled over and laid down. 

I can't take her down to the barn till she is strong enough to walk down the hill by herself and will follow me. I have a very bad knee - had knee surgery in November and it's still very sore, otherwise I would carry her.

BTW, she is half Fleckveigh, half Brahma.  Black with a white polka dotted tail and tummy.  FOUR TEETS!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 12, 2015)

bahaaa.  i know, seems funny to see four faucets on a belly.  now that you have her what you going to do with her?  i saw a 3 day old calf sell for $600. the other day at the sale.  i was stunned!  i use to buy them for $25-50 and raise them on the extra goats milk.  not now, that's for sure.  how can you make a profit paying that.  can't to my thinking.  and Queen Mum if you could see all the different critters that have lived in my house over the years you would understand how normal it is for me to see a calf in the living room.  at least she's not sleeping on the couch... yet.  sure hope your knee gets stronger soon.  have a friend who had her hip done first and then had her knee done.,  she said that the knee hurt so bad that if she would never have done the hip if the knee was first.  just keep up with PT and take care of yourself.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure if I will keep her or sell her.  I live on 20 acres.  She would make a darned good milk cow.  But then again the money would be mighty nice.  I need to fix my truck and all.  (Timing chain broke so I have to fix the engine.)  

As for four faucets, I expect to see at least four but was happy I didn't find five or six.  It is odd though after looking at goats for so long to see those tiny little buttons on her tummy.  What really threw me was how big their belly button is.  It is HUGE!  

My knee wasn't replaced.  It was just arthroscopic.    Doing the PT and it doesn't seem to be getting better.   ARGH!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful calf. She is a sweetie! Timing chain broke, I've had that happen before and it meant a total engine rebuild. Price out a drop in engine from a wrecking yard versus a rebuild. Wrecking yards generally give a 30 day warranty. Some even sell rebuilt engines with core return. (core return means giving them your old engine)

You can do an internet search for rebuilt engines, I used to be parts buyer for a garbage company, fleet of garbage trucks and light trucks.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 13, 2015)

She is eating well.  Had almost a quart this morning. Poop looks like baby poop.  Peeing well.  But she still seems quite weak.   She seems to be acting more like a newborn than a week old calf.  I gave her a shot of selenium, because I suspect that she was a bit weak to start with.  Should I do anything else?


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 13, 2015)

BE SURE not to overfeed her as she gains strength.  A hungry calf is a healthy calf!  Good luck!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 15, 2015)

the fact that I'm so use to looking at goats and finding 2 teats so seeing 4 on a calf would be weird.  sounds like she is doing fine, just keep on keeping on and like jhm47 said be sure not to overfeed her.  especially if you're feeding milk replacer.  have you moved her outside yet?   i hate car trouble!  good luck with finding the parts.  my pickup is sitting in the yard with a busted water seal just waiting for me to get the $ to fix it


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 15, 2015)

I found her in the barn this morning in excruciating pain.  Bleeding out of her bottom.  She was weak last night and though she took a bottle she was lethargic.  I put her down this morning.  I opened her up and it looked like her mama might have stepped on her.  Her stomach looked damaged.  Her gut looked fine.    Poor baby must have been in pain the whole time.  

RIP Lizzy Bell!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

So sorry QM. Sometimes no matter what we do it just doesn't always work out. Very sad day.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 15, 2015)

oh my, i am so sorry to hear that.  poor baby and poor you for having to go thru this.   i hate this for you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 15, 2015)

That's really too bad
I was really hoping she would do ok
Bless you for trying


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone.   I am learning from this.  And taking it to the next baby.  I hope to be a better shepherd to the next baby!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 16, 2015)

I am so sorry


----------

